# Multiplikationstabelle



## scream4040 (22. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen komme im moment nihct weiter und brauche eure Hilfe bei der Darstellung der Zahlen

Moment das Programm was ich habe stellt es so dar

1   2   3   4  
2   4   6   8  
3   6   9   12
4   8   12 16

Die Darstellung soll aber so erfolgen

    *   1   2   3   4
   1   1   2   3   4  
   2   2   4   6   8  
   3   3   6   9   12
   4   4   8   12 16



nun daher das was ich bis jetzt habe


public static void main(String[] args) {

		int dim,a,b;


		//a=Zahlen
		a=Integer.parseInt(args[0]);
		//b=Länge
		b=Integer.parseInt(args[1]);
		//dimension
		dim=Integer.parseInt(args[2]);


		 for ( a = 1; a <= dim; a++) {

			 String line = "";


			 	for (  b = 1; b <= dim;b++) {

			 		line = line + a*b + "\t";
	            }

	            System.out.println("\t"+line);
		 }
	}


----------



## RoCMe (22. November 2009)

Hi!

Verwende bitte die [ code=java ] Tags, um den Code lesbar zu posten...

Wo genau ist denn das Problem? /Und wozu liest du die beiden Zahlen a und b ein? Anschließend lässt du sie ja doch von 1 bis dim laufen...

Wenn es nur um die Darstellung geht:

In der ersten Zeile sollen die Zahlen 1  bis dim stehen, also gibst du diese einfach in einer extra for Schleife aus. Vorher natürlich das * nicht vergessen 

Deine Schleifen laufen jetzt ja schon über jede Zeile und jede Spalte: Was du jetzt also noch tun musst, ist zu Beginn jeder Zeile das a ausgeben, dass ja die jeweilige Zeilennummer darstellt...

Noch Fragen? 

Gruß,

RoCMe




Die erste Zeile kannst du doch ganz einfach angeben


----------

